# Free to any home-- 9 month old dark sable DDR lines male



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My sweet, obedient puppy who thought I hung the moon and obeyed my every command went to bed last night and woke up this morning a _teenager!_ 

Bad with men, bad with women, bad with children, and especially bad with Azalea trees. BAD! Runs the opposite direction when you call, dances away with the ball when you say, "Drop it," and oh, did I mention the Azalea trees? You can't even leave the door open and let the nice breeze blow in for five minutes-- _five minutes!!!_ before looking up and saying, "Hey, didn't we used to have an Azalea?" 

This dog is free to the first person who comes and get him, but you probably don't want him. Would make a lousy pet, lousy companion for your kids, and a lousy working dog. But hey, he has pretty fur. Maybe you could make a nice hat and gloves out of him. Or if you happen to have several acres of unwanted Azaleas you need cleaned up. Comes with his food bowl, agility jump, and the one remaining Azalea branch for _beating him with!_


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll send my private jet to pick him up,,have him at the airport in 3 hours LOL... YOu tell him he can be as BAD as he wants at my house as long as he looks good doing it! LOL


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

OOO...I'll Swap him for a Teenaged Grendel Doggie who gets into everything, pulls the dirty clothes out of the hamper and pins down the cat with her paw just to sniff its butt.

Jelpy


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I tell one of my cats all the time, "It's a good thing you're cute".


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Watch out now...azaleas are toxic...never had a dog bother them....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Emoore said:


>


And he looks so innocent. :rofl::halogsd: 

Harley went through one summer when he was pup, destroying anything that was green and had a stem. He didn't even bother to stop, it was run by, grab the bush and keep going. He didn't look this innocent though.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We don't have Azalea's here - he'd fit in perfect!!! In exchange you can have a cat. (PS: when you get her (the cat), keep her crated, you will find out why - eventually).


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Def no way you'll get rid of him unless you also have him pose and include pictures of that very valuable azela beating branch.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Emoore, how about I just send you my equally handsome 9-month old Czech line boy, also in the middle of a naughty teenage boy phase!

He especially likes to paw things because everyone knows that GSDs are part cat!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jocoyn said:


> Watch out now...azaleas are toxic...never had a dog bother them....


Oh crap, they're not azaleas they're. . . . . . .. . . crepe myrtles. I can never remember what the stupid trees are called.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be in the Dallas area in about 2 weeks...have him ready.....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG...the thread topic just feaked me out!.....I just kept thinking...."OH NO!"
Ya got me!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lmao doesnt matter what they are called they are gone now  sorry but we are hitting a phase here as well. Miss has NEVER touched a single thing that didn't belong to her decided to rip the pillow of my bed shake the life out of it run down the hallway lay on top of it and stare at me like I couldn't see it peaking out from underneath her. The closer I got to her the more her tail started to wag then took off like a bat out of heck tearing through the house with the pillow still in the mouth she thought it was the best game.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Here he is with the remains of what was once a very nice Crepe Myrtle tree:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just remember I have first dibs)


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> He especially likes to paw things because everyone knows that GSDs are part cat!


Ohhh, the PAW OF DOOM<tm>!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He can come here, he would fit right in with Siren. No trees here to destroy. But he could get a job removing sagebrush.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW - He can come live with me. I DO have azaleas - about 40 of them. I would never miss a few, or a bunch. No crape myrtles. My Kwanzan Cherry tree died this summer. It was only about five years old. He is welcome to dig that up. It would give him something to do and save me time and money. In return, I am willing to trade you a REAL live 13 year old teenage boy. Stick him in a room with X-box and you'll never know he is there.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Here he is with the remains of what was once a very nice Crepe Myrtle tree:


Hahhaa!!!!! He certainly did destroy it, didn't he? :rofl: But geez, it was so fun..! He looks so innocent, like, what are you lookin at?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwwww, I'd love to have Kopper but I have Malice to deal with. :wild:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emmore. I'm right down the road from you 20 mins I will be happy to take that teenage brat in a heart beat. I'm sure him and my boy 1.5 year old going on 21 can get into some mischief together. No trees in back to dismember. He is eye candy!! They would make a great duo! Ha ha ha haaa. Just let me know.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy's matured so much in the last year mentally that I kind of miss the crazy puppy that you can't let out of your site for more than a minute. 

As crazy as it sounds... I kind of miss those teenage years when you have to constantly be on your toes.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> AW - He can come live with me. I DO have azaleas - about 40 of them. I would never miss a few, or a bunch. No crape myrtles. My Kwanzan Cherry tree died this summer. It was only about five years old. He is welcome to dig that up. It would give him something to do and save me time and money. In return, I am willing to trade you a REAL live 13 year old teenage boy. Stick him in a room with X-box and you'll never know he is there.


Does he know how to use a lawn mower?

I'll trade you a 16yr old girl who is learning to drive!
She isn't very vocal, but has a VERY loud eyeroll!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will swap a 9 year old demon devil dog who will excavate to get small critters, raid the bird feeders and dismantle the gutters. Oh she barks at leaves too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I still think that a cat in a crate is the best deal going so far . . .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. I'm now remembring adolescent dog ,it was a very long time ago. I dont have facial tics anymore and I have not had to apologize to the neighbor who has a dairy cows or the neighbor who has horses or a census taker in almost 10 years.Daisy liked large animals to herd . But now looking at her I miss that young hellion.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Dainerra, I already taught 2 to drive. One to go. Not my favorite thing. That's a no on the grass cutting. He is, however, very amusing, and he is drama-free. One great thing about the boy - NO DRAMA! He does have rabbit experience. Do you still have the rabbits?

Lucia, Seriously? The cat in the crate just sounds scary.

Think about the dog people. Lots of stuff to dig up at my house. Heck, I'll stick him in the neighbors' yard. She has way too many invasive species growing in there. Little guy would be doing a public service.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes on the bunnies! how is he with chickens? we might have a winner (I'll send him back to you when he's ready to drive!!)

I'll be honest and warn you that the girl is NOT drama-free. She's a 16 yr old girl, so I believe that is against the laws of physics?? lol

Singe doesn't destroy plants (don't give him any ideas) but he does rearrange shoes. He picks them up and stashes them in random places around the house. One under the couch. One outside on top of the heat pump. One hidden behind the washer. I will admit that it has done wonders for getting the kids to put away their shoes!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How many azaleas will you take for him?
Abby needs someone to chew on and she loves being chased.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> Does he know how to use a lawn mower?


im sure my boy would if i train him. right now he just follows me around the back yard when i mow.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

TriadGSD said:


> im sure my boy would if i train him. right now he just follows me around the back yard when i mow.


I already have a daughter who does that. Lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Here he is with the remains of what was once a very nice Crepe Myrtle tree:


Holy cow, he looks like Killians brother!!! :wub:


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have what might be a stupid question but is he fixed?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I still think that a cat in a crate is the best deal going so far . . .


I'll see your cat in a carrier and will throw in another cat. I may even be persuaded to throw in an almost 4 year old female BYB GSD.


Love Kopper. Naughtiness and all.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pepper311 said:


> I have what might be a stupid question but is he fixed?


Not yet. I'm waiting until he's more mature.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Holy cow, he looks like Killians brother!!! :wub:


I'll take that as a complement.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Emoore said:


> Here he is with the remains of what was once a very nice Crepe Myrtle tree:


Nah he is just learning to prune it like my neighbors do.
We call it Crepe Murder.
You can take him around the 'hood come January and maybe they will pay you to have him do the pruning.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey - Less leaves to rake.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well since you must get rid of him, I will take him! A regular stock coat dark sable will go beautifully with my long stock coat dark sable!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's doing you a favor- crepe myrtles and like weeds and I swear I cannot destroy the one and only one left in our driveway. I have chopped it to the ground, sprayed poison on it and got Stosh to pee on it and it's still thriving. How much would you charge to have Kopper come and kill the thing? You're welcome to stay the weekend and give him a go at it


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well it's a long drive from NY but I'll leave first thing in the morning. Does he come with a collar and leash?
Sounds like a typical teenager!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

EJQ said:


> Well it's a long drive from NY but I'll leave first thing in the morning. Does he come with a collar and leash?


Nope, just his beatin' stick.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'll take that as a complement.


Your too sweet!!  Can I have him now??


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Naaaah, he's curled up asleep, looking so sweet and innocent now. I've decided I'll just keep him.


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Stunning boy, If you change your mind put me on the list of suitors.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, too bad about you changing your mind about keeping him. Tell you what, no hard feelings and I'll send you my cat, crate included!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Naaaah, he's curled up asleep, looking so sweet and innocent now. I've decided I'll just keep him.


A :gsdhead: looking :angel:? lol, don't let him fool ya.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> Oh, too bad about you changing your mind about keeping him. Tell you what, no hard feelings and I'll send you my cat, crate included!


Mmmmm, too bad, hubby's allergic to cats.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Darn!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I admit I was intrigued by the cat-in-a-crate. But I prefer my husband to be breathing.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Is something in the water??? I almost posted something just like this! Down to the tree destroying thing and everything except Saphira is trying to destroy a queen palm.

She has embarrassed me the last two times we went out...first to her favorite shopping place Bass Pro Shop where she apparently forgot how to walk on a leash, couldn't listen to anything I said, and acted like a spaz to our walk tonite where she barked at little dogs, ignored me, barked at joggers across the way, ignored me some more and pulled like it was the Iditarod...the martingale just didn't cut it tonite. She has never acted like this before but these last few days...man, she's a monster!

So since the gorgeous, agile, monkey boy Kopper is no longer being offered to a good home and there will be disappointed people, I would like to offer Saphira in his place...and maybe Emoore will still throw in the beating stick if you act now! She's not a beautiful dark sable but with the all black model, you get to talk to all sorts of people who just love black labs with pointy ears! 










Comes with useless martingale collar and list of commands that she now ignores! 


Ronda


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

hahahha!! That picture is priceless!


----------



## scorpio3 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> Emoore, how about I just send you my equally handsome 9-month old Czech line boy, also in the middle of a naughty teenage boy phase!
> 
> He especially likes to paw things because everyone knows that GSDs are part cat!


Really?! I thought my pup was the only part cat around. He paws at eveyone and anything lol


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

scorpio3 said:


> Really?! I thought my pup was the only part cat around. He paws at eveyone and anything lol


nope, I think most of them do it. Anything Singe sees, he has to put his "hands" on. He smacks it, then tries to carry it around. If it doesn't fit in his mouth, then he smacks it some more.

Little dogs, cats, and baby chickens don't really appreciate it though. He tends to squish them with his big ole puppy feet


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok well this is a one time offer, for all of you who are fed up with with your sweet, innocent adorable puppers, I'll trade you not one but two 15 year old moggies with health issues and just to seal the deal...... a paraplegic husband.

Let the offers begin :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

3 Cats free to good home.

Ages 4, 3 and 1

Chaos: 4 year old female tabby calico rescue, a big fatty, has a girlish meow, poops outside the litterbox if she sees one turd in her box mad, likes to scratch paint off the walls and purrs like an engine.

Wicked: 3 year old mostly black female calico rescue, another fatty, LOVES to talk, talks all the dang time, always has to touch you, a stalker, loves to eat, likes to paw at my vent to my room at night.

Monster: 1 year old tortie point purebred female Ragdoll from a breeder, has a hidious meow, hates people, loves dogs, is a gymnast, enjoys doing backflips off the stove and fridge, likes to swing from my curtains like Tarzan, likes water, hates being held, likes to scratch couches and loves to beat up Wicked.

FREE


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahem......Stop trying to give away my grandbabies, Missy LaRen!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Ahem......Stop trying to give away my grandbabies, Missy LaRen!


Sorry Mother.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

No you're not. LOL!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

:rofl: LOL- here I thought I was the only one who sometimes feels like "giving" my bratty dog away. She paws everything too- she will run around the house with one toy in her mouth pawing another toy all over the house and of course knocking it under the furniture and then look at me like, " well come get it for me" Which I will do once, but after that she has to find something else!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Honestly, I've had people say "Oh I love your dog" and yes, on certain mischievous days with too much teenboy energy I've instantly said "Want him??" 

The good laugh helps ease some of the stress and I've never had anyone not laugh and say "no thanks"


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

9 months eh?? I have 3 months to prepare, let's see, it will be winter, so all my roses will be naked and safe from Koda. 

Koda and I had a "talk" about mommy's roses. Thou shall not eat, dig, nor even Look at the roses and everything else is fair game.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Adolescent Akela already destroyed a whole line of 6 _Dodonea vistosa_ bushes that I had been caring for 1,5 years. I replaced them with roses, I hope those can defend themselves later. And I put and apple tree that looks like in jail surrounded in barbed wire.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

We're right there with you... Abbie's current thing is stealing my son Williams toys. Anything he has, as soon as he puts it down, she wants it. She knows better than to try and take it from him, but as soon as he leaves it somewhere (which for him usually means on the floor somewhere), she decides its "finders keepers"...

And she knows "drop it" too, but she won't do it till you have her caught or cornered. As soon as she knows her speed won't help her, she drops it on command. But man, if she has an escape route, its hers...

They really are quite the pair. They feed off each other. His craziness... Her craziness... Did I mention they are crazy? Ahhh... Kids and Puppies


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL, this thread is cracking me up. My girl turned 9 mos old on Sep 9th and totally turned into a teenager. She is apparently channeling a roller derby queen. She has copped a major attitude and suddenly decided that body slamming is an effective means of communication. Oh, and randomly barking very loudly right near my face when I'm not paying attention!

Annette


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OK....Finial offer - I'll trade you one old dog and one old mother. Old dog is 13 and does not destroy gardens. She mostly sleeps. Once in a while, she craps on the floor, generally after she has just been outside. Old mother is 85. She just fell and broke her wrist. She is a spry old lady and will keep you on your toes. 

Warning: Neither old dog nor old mother can hear very well. Doesn't really matter as neither listens anyway. 

*Willing to deliver!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I


Stevenzachsmom said:


> OK....Finial offer - I'll trade you one old dog and one old mother. Old dog is 13 and does not destroy gardens. She mostly sleeps. Once in a while, she craps on the floor, generally after she has just been outside. Old mother is 85. She just fell and broke her wrist. She is a spry old lady and will keep you on your toes.
> 
> Warning: Neither old dog nor old mother can hear very well. Doesn't really matter as neither listens anyway.
> 
> *Willing to deliver!


You are too funny! Lol!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> OK....Finial offer - I'll trade you one old dog and one old mother. Old dog is 13 and does not destroy gardens. She mostly sleeps. Once in a while, she craps on the floor, generally after she has just been outside. Old mother is 85. She just fell and broke her wrist. She is a spry old lady and will keep you on your toes.
> 
> Warning: Neither old dog nor old mother can hear very well. Doesn't really matter as neither listens anyway.
> 
> *Willing to deliver!


Ok well seeing as nobody has shown any desire in my offer would you be willing to swap one old dog and old mother for:

2x 15 year old female cats with multiple health concerns, one who is blind as a bat and this is the deal breaker....a 41 year old paraplegic husband 

And if you insist, I'll sweeten :rofl: the deal by offering an almost 2 year old floppy eared mini sized GSD who is really sweet if she is not reacting....

Go on, you know you are considering it


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

since rehoming isn't an option there's
only thing you can do. it's puppy time.
good luck with the new pup.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> since rehoming isn't an option there's
> only thing you can do. it's puppy time.
> good luck with the new pup.


:crazy:
but DH will say :nono:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gosh, bianca.....Tempting as all that sounds, I'm not sure you or I would be better or worse off than we already are. LOL!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso was particularly challenging from the ages 7 mo to 2.5 yrs, but at 5 years old he ain't no peach  Sorry I can't offer much comfort, but what would we do without them!?! Your boy is looking very handsome!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

jakodacd oa said:


> i'll send my private jet to pick him up,,have him at the airport in 3 hours lol... You tell him he can be as bad as he wants at my house as long as he looks good doing it! Lol


lol!!!!


----------

